# No glove, no love.



## bbsnz (Dec 13, 2013)

Hey ya'll

Im looking for a new pair of gloves or mitts. I have had a pair of leather drop gloves for the past 4-5 years which are nice, but get a bit cold/wet.

Im an old man, so like to be comfy/warm and therefore not too fussed on dropping a little coin on some good gloves/mitts.

Any suggestion on the best gloves out there? What to steer clear of? I had a pair of Special Blend glove way back that literally had a plastic glove inside them between the outer and inner part of the glove as a water barrier - super hi-tech!

Im a big mountain/carver kinda guy, when overseas im in the trees (that rhymed) and seeking out pow. Mostly resort/slack country riding.

Cheers in advance.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

On a more serious note, for some pretty good fairly inexpensive gloves my Burton Goretex seemed to do the job pretty well for me.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Hestra make some of the best, Dakine has some of the best bang for the buck. some people will come in here and tell you POW... imo they have poor quality control.

Marmot, Black Diamond, Outdoor Research are all honorable mentions... usually find better stuff from mountaineering companies than snowboarding stuff

leather w/gore-tex is gonna last the best/longest.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Check out the DaKine Kodiak!!!!! 

Oh, and best way to keep ya leather gloves as good as, is to wax them with somethin like NikWax Leather Wax!!!!!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Got some Dakine Wrangler gloves with 150? days. Not goretex......I just use snoseal when they start to "wet".


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

I tour a lot, about 60 days a year, and the only brand that I've had that ALWAYS makes it through a season with out some sort of failure is Burton AK... 

I've never had a pair fail me, and I usually always rock the Guide Glove...

I've had some Dakine gloves in the past but usually had to duct tape a finger tip or two about half way through the season...

But I've heard people say they have Burton gloves fall apart on them, so maybe it's some luck or just a big crap shoot..

The Guide gloves have really good dexterity for their warmth and are Gore-tex so you stay dry....


----------



## jjb7733 (Feb 1, 2014)

I love the Hestra gore tex mitts, they are super warm for cold days and they stay really dry, I rub sno-seal on them every couple weeks during the season.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

I've got 80+ days on a pair of Candy Grind handbag mitts, warm and always keep my hands dry and the zip down the fingers is really handy. (excuse the pun)


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Got myself some DaKine Baron Mitts to take to Japan!!!!!

https://vimeo.com/34206083


----------



## supham (Feb 14, 2011)

Check out Free the Powder gloves. freethepowder.com

Small mom and pop and very inexpensive. I started using them last year and had over 50 days of Ski Patrol on them and they held up great. 

I purchased a pair of Hestras (I get a decent discount) but like these betters.

s


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

ShredLife said:


> some people will come in here and tell you POW... imo they have poor quality control.


My Pow's must've been made on a good day then, rode Killington in the rain one day, hands and helmet covered head were the only thing dry by the end. Guess I should count myself lucky! By the end of that day my feet were in plastic bags in my boots....nasty
:facepalm3:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Flylow mitts and gloves ftw.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> Flylow mitts and gloves ftw.


you sound poor :happy:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> you sound poor :happy:


well played


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I like my POW. But you need to apply the water proofing wax to the leather or they get wet.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

I had a pair of POW Stealth TT GTX Gloves and the web stitching between the fingers started to separate after 5 days of use. I agree with Shred that the quality control on them is poor based on my experience. 

I replaced them with some Burton AK Clutch Gloves and have been happy with them. I have about 50 days using them and no issues. 

Level Gloves are solid too if you want built in wrist protection -- they were just too bulky for me.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

I have the pow leather gtx. Never had an issue with them in 3 seasons rain sleet snow. But ues need the nikwax waterproofing


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I rocked some Swany mitts for like 5 years and still have them as backup. I also had good experience with Pow. Maybe Dakins has upped their game because I stopped wearing them because they were shit.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

I got some Burton leather gloves and they are my favorites, then again they were the first pair of leathers I've worn. Keeps my hands dry almost to the very end depending on how wet the snow is. The downside is the leather on the first and second finger are wearing away where I crank down my bindings. I guess this is when people pull out the tape?


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

ShredLife said:


> snowklinger said:
> 
> 
> > Flylow mitts and gloves ftw.
> ...


M

Maybe so but you can basically get a life time supply of flylows for the price of some of these other gloves that will only last a couple of seasons if you are lucky.


----------

